# Setting a VPN to backup to an offsite NAS



## smoo (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. Lets assume I know nothing about VPNs but have been tasked with setting up a server (Windows Server 2012 Foundation) as a VPN client to a host PC (Win 7 I believe) with a NAS as a network drive on the host network. The client is using NovaBACKUP 14.1. Thats unfortunately all the info I have. Can this be done? If so, can anyone point me in the right direction of a how to or something like that? Much appreciated!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Any backup over a vpn will fail in my honest opinion. Never had a vpn stay up consistently enough for backups... Just my 2 pennies worth, and it will be way too slow to be practical.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure why you would want to do this, if you plan on backing up the NAS accross the network to the server, it's gonna be really slow but...

*Following are the steps for configuring Incoming VPN Connection in Windows 7
*

First go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center.
Click on Change adapter settings.
Press Alt+F and select New Incoming connection
Put a check on who you’d like to give access to this computer or you can configure a new account by clicking on Add someone,after that click on Next.
Put a check mark on Through the Internet. Click on Next.
Select the protocols you want to enable for this connection. Click on Allow access.
Make a note of the Computer name as this will be used by the client to connect to this computer and after that Click on Close.


----------



## smoo (Jan 23, 2013)

I have no idea where the idea came from myself, but orders are orders in this case. Thank you!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

VPNs are only as stable as the link between the two end points. I have site to site vpns that never drop and haven't for years.

I do not believe you will be able to backup to a windows 7 pc providing a vpn connection and then have the backup stored on a local NAS server.

Whoever made this request does not appear to know the product being used. Its for online storage to novestor's servers.
NovaBACKUP Backup Software Release 14.1

It would be expected that the novastor software would make that encrypted connection to the online storage.

Most importantly is there is no mention of the amount of data being backed up. That is all important.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tomshawk said:


> Not sure why you would want to do this, if you plan on backing up the NAS accross the network to the server, it's gonna be really slow but...
> 
> *Following are the steps for configuring Incoming VPN Connection in Windows 7
> *
> ...




hi...how do i reverse these steps. I just tried it out for fun on my computer. Now I cant seem to disable it.


----------

